# Shirt bags



## Lightsaliveappar (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm starting to run a clothing company and design my own t shirts. I'm in college and work out of my room leaving me with very little room to store. I have a storage shelf from Walmart that's 4 foot tall and right now I stack the shirts by size. I want to find plastic bags to out each shirt in kinda like a poly shipper but clear so I can put the size on the outside of the bag and stack all the sizes together. Where can I find these?


----------



## Get Shirts (Dec 26, 2010)

www.Uline.com


----------



## Lightsaliveappar (Jan 1, 2013)

Are there any cheap ones? I don't need heavy duty plastic or anything that seals. Just a basic plastic bag


----------



## Lightsaliveappar (Jan 1, 2013)

Got it. This is what I meant 
100 9x12 Clear Poly T Shirt Plastic Bags w 2" Flap | eBay


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, you're going to find much better pricing on ebay than Uline anyway. I just purchased 10 X 13 zip lock bags from valuemailers on ebay. $46 shipped. Identical bags at uline were over $100.


----------



## Lightsaliveappar (Jan 1, 2013)

Agreed eBay is the way to go. If I'm usually only shipping max 2-3 shirts to a person. Would 9x12 bags be good?


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

That is a great idea. Packaging can be a nice feature to your customers. Think it would work to slap a sticker with your business on the package? Or is that too much.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Lightsaliveappar said:


> Agreed eBay is the way to go. If I'm usually only shipping max 2-3 shirts to a person. Would 9x12 bags be good?


9X12 is the way to go, but you would use 1 per shirt. You can't fit more than 1 in that size bag.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

www.uniquepacking.com


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I actually use 10x12" bags when I ship shirts to make sure that the larger sizes such as 3XL fit nicely. Uline is a little expensive, I even pickup the bags from them in California and they come out to $69.00 for 1000. These bags are nice with the pull tab for easy closing.

You can also look at pre-bagging the garments and placing a size sticker on the corner for easy order pulling. I am guessing there is a post office on campus which will allow for easy distribution. That is what I did in college for my clothing lines using flat rate postage.

I had heard rumors that the post office was going to bring out a custom branding program for this service to allow customers to create custom packaging but I still have not seen anything live.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

BandPrints said:


> Uline is a little expensive, I even pickup the bags from them in California and they come out to $69.00 for 1000.


Where do you get that price?.....Uline is 223.00 per 1,000 on their website...


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

royster13 said:


> Where do you get that price?.....Uline is 223.00 per 1,000 on their website...


Here is a link to the style of bags we have been using:
Resealable Poly Bags in Stock - ULINE


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks.....I thought you were talking about a poly mailer that price....


----------



## pioneerembroider (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, I use Uline. Very affordable


----------

